# New 1DX Firmware Version 2



## caruser (Oct 22, 2013)

Am I going crazy, or are they finally giving us a true Auto-ISO in M with exposure compensation?!?!?

That's a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Viggo (Oct 22, 2013)

Always a BIG fan of BIG firmware updates, love this!

I just don't get the increase in minimum shutter with auto iso. I have always set my shutter speed range in Av mode and using Auto-iso, that way I choose my aperture and my shutter never drops below what I choose, say 1/2000s, and auto-iso keeps my exposure correct, how is this different?


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 22, 2013)

caruser said:


> Am I going crazy, or are they finally giving us a true Auto-ISO in M with exposure compensation?!?!?
> 
> That's a pleasant surprise!



At least according to the announcement it reads like that 8).

I am also pleasantly surprised at the announced AF improvements. AF performance was one of the primary reasons I purchased my 1D-X in the first place and if this is going to be even better with the new firmware, that's really something nice.


----------



## zim (Oct 22, 2013)

FWIW, the left hand panel rumour heading links aren't correct


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 22, 2013)

caruser said:


> Am I going crazy, or are they finally giving us a true Auto-ISO in M with exposure compensation?!?!?
> That's a pleasant surprise!




yep. Finally. Now that Canon has understood, what tehir customers want in AUto-ISO functionality I hope they implement it as a firmware for 5D III, 6D and 7D as well. 



> Expanded Minimum Shutter Speed in Auto ISO – In response to user feedback, this improved functionality in Auto ISO enables photographers to select a minimum shutter speed as high as 1/8000th of a second to freeze moving subjects.
> 
> Exposure Compensation in Auto ISO with Manual Mode Set – This new function enables photographers to manually set a desired shutter speed and aperture, use Auto ISO to control the exposure, and use Exposure Compensation to adjust the exposure for challenging lighting conditions (e.g., a very dark or very bright background). This new function can be activated through the Quick Control Dial or by using the Main Dial while pressing the SET button.


----------



## Harry Muff (Oct 22, 2013)

Given that the AF system is supposed to be the same as the 5D3, I wonder if we can expect a bumper update for that too?


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 22, 2013)

Also hoping for a tweaking of the 5D3 AF.

BTW, anybody else notice the 5DIII metering does seem to be influenced by the position of the AF point? I know that this is a feature of the 1DX not documented as available on the 5DIII, but if they share the AF system...

Will run some tests shortly and start a thread if not just my imagination.


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 22, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> Given that the AF system is supposed to be the same as the 5D3, I wonder if we can expect a bumper update for that too?



A similar upgrade to the 5D Mark III would be great, but there may be technical limitations we are not fully aware of.

"Developed as the ultimate Canon EOS camera, the EOS-1D X Digital SLR is designed with foresight that enables its performance to be periodically improved with new firmware upgrades, helping to ensure maximum long-term value for owners and users of the camera."

If there are options available in the 1D-series, which are not available as firmware upgrade options with the 5D-series we will not likely see similar updates. But let's not get our hopes down. Let's just hope for the best.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2013)

Definitely a very sweet set of upgrades for my camera. I'm really looking forward to this becoming available!



Viggo said:


> I just don't get the increase in minimum shutter with auto iso. I have always set my shutter speed range in Av mode and using Auto-iso, that way I choose my aperture and my shutter never drops below what I choose, say 1/2000s, and auto-iso keeps my exposure correct, how is this different?



When you restrict the range of available shutter speeds, that applies in Av mode, Tv mode, M mode, etc. This new setting will apply only in Av mode, with Auto ISO set. If, like me, you have that shutter speed range restriction for fast action applied only to a C# setting, then this particular additional feature might not be of that great a benefit to you.



YuengLinger said:


> BTW, anybody else notice the 5DIII metering does seem to be influenced by the position of the AF point? I know that this is a feature of the 1DX not documented as available on the 5DIII, but if they share the AF system...
> 
> Will run some tests shortly and start a thread if not just my imagination.



In Evaluative metering mode, the metering is always weighted toward the selected AF point. That's true on the 1D X, it's true on a Rebel/xxxD. 

What the 1-series bodies have that lower bodies do not is Spot metering linked to the AF point.



AmbientLight said:


> Harry Muff said:
> 
> 
> > Given that the AF system is supposed to be the same as the 5D3, I wonder if we can expect a bumper update for that too?
> ...



There may be technical limitations based on the more sophisticated metering system of the 1D X. It's also quite likely that there will be marketing limitations, that would preclude some or most of these features from trickling down, at least in the short term (possibly with a 5DIV).


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 22, 2013)

The best just got better...or it will in a few months!


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 22, 2013)

Very happy with Canon on these two:

*Expanded Minimum Shutter Speed in Auto ISO *– In response to user feedback, this improved functionality in Auto ISO enables photographers to select a minimum shutter speed as high as 1/8000th of a second to freeze moving subjects.[/font]

I really hope this comes to the 5DIII, too, otherwise I might have to save up for a 1DX - this is huge for sports and wildlife shooters, and interestingly enough, about the only thing Scott Kelby has complained about during his recent switch to Canon.

*Exposure Compensation in Auto ISO with Manual Mode Set* – This new function enables photographers to manually set a desired shutter speed and aperture, use Auto ISO to control the exposure, and use Exposure Compensation to adjust the exposure for challenging lighting conditions (e.g., a very dark or very bright background). This new function can be activated through the Quick Control Dial or by using the Main Dial while pressing the SET button

We've been asking for this forever, so it's great to see it.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 22, 2013)

YuengLinger said:


> Also hoping for a tweaking of the 5D3 AF.
> 
> BTW, anybody else notice the 5DIII metering does seem to be influenced by the position of the AF point? I know that this is a feature of the 1DX not documented as available on the 5DIII, but if they share the AF system...
> 
> Will run some tests shortly and start a thread if not just my imagination.



The 1dx can link spot metering to any AF point unlike the 5d3. But you are correct, the evaluative metering is weighed to the AF point being used..


----------



## Kwanon (Oct 22, 2013)

I hope none of these new functions make it to 5D III and 7D, 7D II.

Now there is an even bigger gap between PRO and advanced cameras.

(yes, even TIPA and EISA categorise the 5D III as an advanced camera)


----------



## Viggo (Oct 22, 2013)

Neuro:

Thanks for clearing that up, I have often been a bit annoyed when going between flash and not and having to change the minimum shutter when switching to M for flash.

If I got this right that means I can use this new function to limit my shutter in the same way as before, and still have slower (1/250s sync) when going directly to M mode?


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 22, 2013)

Kwanon said:


> I hope none of these new functions make it to 5D III and 7D, 7D II.
> 
> Now there is an even bigger gap between PRO and advanced cameras.
> 
> (yes, even TIPA and EISA categorise the 5D III as an advanced camera)


Yes, having "pro" features in "advanced cameras" is such a horrible thing. Obviously things like 12/14 FPS, pro body size, and other advanced features and thousands of dollars don't differentiate the two camera lines enough.

Maybe we shouldn't allow non L lenses to have USM, or while we're at it, how dare those Powershots have RAW or Manual mode. 

Let's save all the good stuff for "Pros"


----------



## Archangel72 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm very pleased with upgrade for photography, but, what about upgrade for video capabilities on this monster?
1080/60p is still mission impossible?
Let Canon 1D C have 4K, but please let us Canon 1D X owners have 1080/60p. 

Good job Canon!

Now... go for video firmware upgrade !


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 22, 2013)

Kwanon said:


> I hope none of these new functions make it to 5D III and 7D, 7D II.
> 
> Now there is an even bigger gap between PRO and advanced cameras.
> 
> (yes, even TIPA and EISA categorise the 5D III as an advanced camera)



Using both 1D-X and 5D Mark III I wonder just how I would benefit from bigger gaps between these cameras? 

I don't care for categorization of these cameras as advanced or anything else, either. Camera bodies are tools, not status symbols.


----------



## RGF (Oct 22, 2013)

Great set of updates. Wonder it Canonis planning to close the gap between 1Dx and 5DM3 & hopefully introduce a mini 1DX-c which would house an APS-C sensor in the 1Dx body (perhaps only 15-16 MP) and definitely lower ISO performance. Would help with wildlife photography. Too bad they killed the APS-H sensor which was a good compromise


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Neuro:
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, I have often been a bit annoyed when going between flash and not and having to change the minimum shutter when switching to M for flash.
> 
> If I got this right that means I can use this new function to limit my shutter in the same way as before, and still have slower (1/250s sync) when going directly to M mode?



Correct, the updated setting applies in Av mode but not in other modes.


----------



## Skirball (Oct 22, 2013)

Kwanon said:


> I hope none of these new functions make it to 5D III and 7D, 7D II.
> 
> Now there is an even bigger gap between PRO and advanced cameras.
> 
> (yes, even TIPA and EISA categorise the 5D III as an advanced camera)



I'm curious to know your line of thinking behind this. Is it just spite, or elitism, or is there an actual rational thought behind it?


----------



## Kwanon (Oct 22, 2013)

Skirball said:


> Kwanon said:
> 
> 
> > I hope none of these new functions make it to 5D III and 7D, 7D II.
> ...



I don't try to be smart. I just like the 1D X and just sayin' it' far superior to any other Canon camera.

No need to request features or new 5D or 7D. The perfect camera is already here.

Not spite, not elitism, just 100% realism.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2013)

Kwanon said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > Kwanon said:
> ...



Sorry, but your post makes no sense. Yes, the 1D X is a great camera - but if these new features make it into the 5DIII, so much the better. After all, you can buy two of 5DIII bodies for the price of one of your 'perfect cameras'. While the 1D X is a great camera, 'perfect' is a stretch. For example, I'd sure like the 5DIII's quiet shutter (the 1D X's quiet mode simply isn't).

The only possible rationale I can see for your attitude is that if the feature set of the 5DIII improves, it might hurt resale value for the 1D X. I think that's a specious argument, at best. The 1Ds was the 'perfect camera' of its day...and the 5DIII is better in almost every possible way. Build quality and frame rate notwithstanding, I bet the 5DIV will be an improvement over the 'perfect' 1D X in many ways (and we'll see used 1D X availability rise and price fall dramatically, just as happened for the 1DsIII after the 5DIII came out).


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 22, 2013)

caruser said:


> Am I going crazy, or are they finally giving us a true Auto-ISO in M with exposure compensation?!?!?
> 
> That's a pleasant surprise!



You already had this. (At least my 5d3 has it. I assume 1dx does as well)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2013)

Canon1 said:


> caruser said:
> 
> 
> > Am I going crazy, or are they finally giving us a true Auto-ISO in M with exposure compensation?!?!?
> ...



Please explain how the 5DIII has this... 

The idea behind this feature is that you can select an aperture and shutter speed, let the camera choose the ISO to provide a metered exposure, AND apply exposure compensation to adjust the exposure via ISO, on the fly to suit the scene (e.g. a bird in flight with a bright sky background, the metered exposure will underexpose the bird, and applying EC would be a fast fix). Currently, no Canon camera offers this capability (although something similar can be achieved on 1-series bodies with a somewhat kludgy workaround).


----------



## Skirball (Oct 22, 2013)

Kwanon said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > Kwanon said:
> ...



Got it. So it is elitism, with a bit of spite mixed in.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 22, 2013)

I have one AF setup with Case 1 and single point on my AF-ON button, next to it I have the AE lock button set to Case 6 with 4 point expansion.

Again, what's different with the new way? I could easily change everything between those to setups.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 22, 2013)

Skirball said:


> Kwanon said:
> 
> 
> > Skirball said:
> ...


I knew Leica owners could be camera snobs, but this is the first I've heard of in the Canon realm. I've never seen a Rebel user or anyone else snobbed among Canon users (as that's how most of us started), so this is a sad first. I mean that _100% for real_.


----------



## sulla (Oct 22, 2013)

YEA, exposure compensation in Manual with auto-ISO!!! I soooooo miss it.


----------



## Skirball (Oct 22, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > Kwanon said:
> ...



Well, the cameras are pretty much the same across Canon's amateur lines, Rebel to 5d3. Those cameras are like 25% real, 28% tops.


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > caruser said:
> ...


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 23, 2013)

"In Evaluative metering mode, the metering is always weighted toward the selected AF point. That's true on the 1D X, it's true on a Rebel/xxxD. 

What the 1-series bodies have that lower bodies do not is Spot metering linked to the AF point."

Thanks, neuroanatomist. I never knew this was a fact, but after reading your reply, I did find an article on Imaging Resource confirming what you wrote.

I've often metered off of a face (while in evaluative mode), then recomposed to put, say, a corner AF spot on the face, and gotten unexpected results. Finally knowing what is happening should be a big help.

Thank so much for contributing helpful replies and info as often as you do.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2013)

YuengLinger said:


> "In Evaluative metering mode, the metering is always weighted toward the selected AF point. That's true on the 1D X, it's true on a Rebel/xxxD.
> 
> What the 1-series bodies have that lower bodies do not is Spot metering linked to the AF point."
> 
> ...



You might find Spot metering (center of frame) or Evaluative metering plus AE Lock to be useful in that situation. That way, you can lock both focus and exposure based on your intended subject, and then recompose for your final shot.


----------



## PaulTopol (Jan 1, 2014)

It's January. Where is the is the Firmware upgrade??


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2014)

PaulTopol said:


> It's January. Where is the is the Firmware upgrade??



You're kidding, right? First, it's still December for me. Second, it'll be January for 31 days. Ask again in 30 days...


----------



## PaulTopol (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm In January already here in Ausie.

I want it now. 

You can wait till it's 2014 at your end of the world.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2014)

PaulTopol said:


> I want it now.



Tell Canon... When they say 'January' it means by the end of the month. Patience is a virtue. Yaddah yaddah.


----------



## Steve Todd (Jan 7, 2014)

OK, I'm ready for it! The suspense is killing me! Actually, I don't really expect it to be released until the end of Jan.
Should be great when it does get here!


----------



## mbworldz (Jan 10, 2014)

Today when I dropped off my camera at Canon service center, I asked them to update the firmware for me. So it is done. But when I try the following "viewfinder can now be illuminated in red with a half-press of the shutter in AI Servo AF mode, for easy viewing of the selected point."

www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/EOS1DX_firmware

I tried that in AI Servo mode, pressed halfway but don't see and red dots on the view finder. 

I don't see what they mentioned " Three choices will be selectable from the menu system: Non-illuminated, Illuminated (Normal) and Illuminated (Brighter). ".

Am I blind or something? Can someone let me know what i did wrong. I thought all these are in the latest firmware.


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2014)

It's there:

AF page 5 (AF5)

VF display illumination: press "Set" then "Q"


----------



## mbworldz (Jan 10, 2014)

Got it working! You are the best !





Click said:


> It's there:
> 
> AF page 5 (AF5)
> 
> VF display illumination: press "Set" then "Q"


----------



## Eldar (Jan 10, 2014)

I just got it downloaded last night, but didn't have time to play around with it. I was wandering how exposure compensation in manual mode with auto ISO was working. Which buttons/dials control the compensation, since both dials initially are allocated to f-stop and shutter speed?

Update: He who searches finds ... Got it!


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2014)

mbworldz said:


> Got it working! You are the best !


----------



## Warrenl (Jan 10, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I just got it downloaded last night, but didn't have time to play around with it. I was wandering how exposure compensation in manual mode with auto ISO was working. Which buttons/dials control the compensation, since both dials initially are allocated to f-stop and shutter speed?
> 
> Update: He who searches finds ... Got it!



Use the "Q" button/menu


----------



## Northstar (Jan 10, 2014)

it says i can't download it for apple OS mavericks

anybody else have this issue? or can i just download the mountain lion or lion version and it will be just fine?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2014)

Northstar said:


> it says i can't download it for apple OS mavericks
> 
> anybody else have this issue? or can i just download the mountain lion or lion version and it will be just fine?



It's just a zip archive with the firmware file inside. The ML or Lion downloads are fine.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 11, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > it says i can't download it for apple OS mavericks
> ...



Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## cogden (Jan 11, 2014)

I was excited to read that the "viewfinder can now be illuminated in red with a half-press of the shutter in AI Servo AF mode, for easy viewing of the selected point."

Am I missing something, or does it only allow setting it to *BLINK* red, *intermittently* - whether in 1 shot or AI Servo (but not allow the old style red focus boxes to be show consistently/steadily)? [I've set "VF display illumination" to "ON" and tried both "(Normal) and (Brighter) for "AF point during AI Servo AF"' ???


----------



## cogden (Jan 11, 2014)

I am excited by allowing exposure comp in Manual and removal of the restriction of fast shutter speeds in AutoISO.

STILL MISSING: the ability to dial in > 30 second exposures on camera. Yes, I get that they want to sell $130 TC80N3 intervalometers, but it sure would be nice to set Bulb for night shots.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 11, 2014)

Northstar said:


> it says i can't download it for apple OS mavericks
> 
> anybody else have this issue? or can i just download the mountain lion or lion version and it will be just fine?



update....you have to have the latest version of EOS utilities( 2.13.40) to successfully download the firmware update.

just in case anybody else is having an issue.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 14, 2014)

cogden said:


> I was excited to read that the "viewfinder can now be illuminated in red with a half-press of the shutter in AI Servo AF mode, for easy viewing of the selected point."
> 
> Am I missing something, or does it only allow setting it to *BLINK* red, *intermittently* - whether in 1 shot or AI Servo (but not allow the old style red focus boxes to be show consistently/steadily)? [I've set "VF display illumination" to "ON" and tried both "(Normal) and (Brighter) for "AF point during AI Servo AF"' ???



This 'feature' predates the v2 firmware - it was added via firmware update some time back after customer requests, since initially the AF points didn't light up at all during AI Servo. AF point illumination blinks intermittently in AI Servo, is steady on in One Shot. With the transmissive LCD, the light used to illuminate the AF points affects the metering, so the blinking allows it to meter in between blinks.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 14, 2014)

I've noticed low light, low contrast AI servo AF is a bit better, not sure if it's placebo though.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 14, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> I've noticed low light, low contrast AI servo AF is a bit better, not sure if it's placebo though.



I'm getting more and more impressed with the upgrade, I've shot 67.000 actuations on the 1dx in the last 15-16 months and can safely say it's a lot better in my case. Kids faces are the worst for AF and now it works beautifully. I adjusted some settings like the 1st/2nd image priority towards focus and less for release. I use Ai Servo 100% of my shots.


----------

